# copper question



## jzerger (Jul 10, 2014)

I have just started turning aluminum rod for pens and am pleased with the results so far. I have the psi turn crafter lathe and do all the drilling and turning on this lathe. Of course there is always the what else question. Is it possible to turn copper or brass rod on my small wood lathe with a pen pro?


----------



## KenV (Jul 10, 2014)

Brass cuts with high speed steel or carbide.  Light cuts and smooth strokes.

Copper is "grabby" and more difficult.

Pewter cuts like butter

Leaded steel lathe files easily.


----------



## jzerger (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks ken. Sounds like its worth a try. Now to find some rod. I ended up with a 12 foot half-inch aluminum rod so am set for-ever there.
Thanks again
John


----------



## KenV (Jul 10, 2014)

On line metals has all sizes.

The stuff from big box stores is not as consistent in machinability.

Welding or industrial supply firm may carry it locally.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bronze works well too


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 10, 2014)

Any advantage to using a carbide insert made for metal to. It metal on a wood lathe?


----------

